# Reverse Macro



## Aussie Mike (Apr 6, 2010)

I wanted to do some macro but I did't have the cash for a decent macro lens.
I grabbed a reverse macro ring for $5 from ebay the other day and decided to use it with my D60 and Nikkor 35mm f1.8 AF-S DX. 
I was very happy with the result, for a fraction of the cost I got great macro.


----------



## dearEvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, some great shots, here. Beautiful colors!!


----------



## John16 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow I'll be following your steps.


----------



## Aussie Mike (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. I really enjoyed taking them. :cheers:


----------



## DScience (Apr 6, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## carlos91 (Apr 6, 2010)

wow what is that thing you bought??


----------



## Big (Apr 6, 2010)

Great shots but you really need to warn people about spiders! :gah:


----------



## Aussie Mike (Apr 6, 2010)

carlos91 said:


> wow what is that thing you bought??



Just search for "reverse macro ring" on ebay.
You screw it on the front of your lens and it makes it so you can attach your lens backwards onto the camera, hence giving it macro capabilities. 



Big said:


> Great shots but you really need to warn people about  spiders! :gah:


Thanks and


----------



## Aussie Mike (Apr 6, 2010)

DScience said:


> :thumbup:




Thanks. I just checked out your flickr and all I can say it WOW.
You have some amazing photos on there.


----------



## cnutco (Apr 6, 2010)

That is very interesting.  Great shots by the way.


----------



## JeffieLove (Apr 6, 2010)

what in the crap is that thing in the 9th shot? 

it looks like an insect version of a raccoon or something lol


----------



## Aussie Mike (Apr 6, 2010)

JeffieLove said:


> what in the crap is that thing in the 9th shot?
> 
> it looks like an insect version of a raccoon or something lol



lol, it's a Moth.


----------



## Noah212 (Apr 7, 2010)

Great shots!

Unfortunately, my Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G automatically closes the blades (I think that's the right name for the part that I'm describing) upon being detached from the camera body.  This makes it impossible to do reverse lens macro shots.  Is there anything I can do to get by this?  Thanks.


----------



## Aussie Mike (Apr 7, 2010)

Noah212 said:


> Great shots!
> 
> Unfortunately, my Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G automatically closes the blades (I think that's the right name for the part that I'm describing) upon being detached from the camera body.  This makes it impossible to do reverse lens macro shots.  Is there anything I can do to get by this?  Thanks.



The 35mm I use does the same, plus I use the 18-55 with the reverse ring also.
There is a little metal slider protruding from the back of the lens. It opens the aperture up.:thumbup:


----------

